# Westhill Institue in Mexico City?



## karpad (Aug 9, 2010)

Does anyone have personal experiences/feedback regarding Westhill Institue (Santa Fe Campus) vs. American School in Mexico City? I will be moving to Mexico and will work in Santa Fe. I need to decide on schools and where to live. I have a kindergartener and a preschooler.


----------



## maxxxsta (Jun 16, 2010)

hey. it really depends on how you want to raise your kids meaning if you decide to send your children to west hill they will be learning both languages. their spanish might be better than their english later on. if you send your children to amf (american school foundation) most of all their classes are in english, although you cna opt to take a lot more spanish classes. i feel that children who attend american school have a better command of the english language than those who attend west hills. how do i know? i currently tutor many students from both schools. most of the parents want to send their children to the american school to prepare them for the states when they go to college.


----------

